# newbie



## Lisa (Jul 27, 2002)

hey whats up well i was just checking this out it said for females only cool, well i got myself a 97 nissan sentra gxe and its in the making so hopefully i get ideas by all u people bye.........


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2002)

Damn... no one replied on this.... NE wayz welcome! Although late, it's better than never.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2002)

*Hmmmm..*

I hope I'm allowed to post, though this is a Women's Enthusiast thread.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: Hmmmm..*



crzflip02 said:


> *I hope I'm allowed to post, though this is a Women's Enthusiast thread. *


 To answer your question in the utmost simpiclity: Yes. 
In a more complex fashion: You are allowed to post here, as long as you show respect, and not be a sexist pig.  Other than that, post away. I think this forum is actually also to help the guys out in a way by asking for the opinion of the ladies in the forums. If I am wrong, I know that the forum mods will let me know 

-Sam


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

*Welcome*

Lisa,

After answering the question addressed by crzflip02, I thought it would be polite to try and keep your thread on-topic.  So, let me welcome you to the forums, and if you have any question, us mods are here to help. BTW, (slightly off topic) where in So Cal do you live?

-Sam
[email protected]


----------



## SentraRacer97 (Apr 30, 2002)

woah hey welcome to the boards lisa. These are really friendly boards. Hmph I didn't c this post here. People hardly post in this section anymore........Well neways like stealth said, where in so cali u live?


----------



## Lisa (Jul 27, 2002)

where in southern cali , well i stay in the san fernando valley, about 15 minutes away from los angeles


----------



## GundamONE (Aug 15, 2002)

welcome to the boards! more chick racers....whoo! Got any pics?


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

GundamONE said:


> * Got any pics?  *


 of Lisa, or her car?


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2002)

Kind of scary...No Women have actually replied as of yet....Well here goes. Hey Lisa, Welcome to the world of Nissan. I have just recently discovered these forums, but I have had my '92 SE-R for almost two years now. I try to do as many open track events that I can afford each year-mostly with NASA. You can learn a lot about what to do to your car on these forums (and what not to do) Let me know if you have any questions. 

Colleen


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2002)

Hey Lisa, yeah, sorry about the MAJOR delay--but WELCOME.... I have a 97 Nissan 200sx with a few goods ; ) You got any mods yet? Keep us posted.....


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2002)

Lisa said:


> *hey whats up well i was just checking this out it said for females only cool, well i got myself a 97 nissan sentra gxe and its in the making so hopefully i get ideas by all u people bye......... *


Ideas? Here ya go..... save up some cash, and drop a JSpec engine in that GXE... something along the lines of an SR20DE, or even the SR20DET if you think you can handle a turbo. Then go to a major suspension upgrade, and a cool exhaust setup. In no time flat, you could have a very nice car as opposed to the cool car your sentra is stock. Build it up enough, and you might even be able to run with the FC drivers...


----------

